# Messi in volo verso Parigi per chiudere col PSG.



## admin (9 Agosto 2021)

Come riportato da Pedullà, Leo Messi è partito alla volta di Parigi. Sbarcherà in Francia intorno alle 13:30. Pronto per iniziare una nuova avventura calcistica.


----------



## Swaitak (9 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Pedullà, Leo Messi è partito alla volta di Parigi. Sbarcherà in Francia intorno alle 13:30. Pronto per iniziare una nuova avventura calcistica.


curioso di vedere se i dream team di Fifa funzionano nella realtà


----------



## Rivera10 (9 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Pedullà, Leo Messi è partito alla volta di Parigi. Sbarcherà in Francia intorno alle 13:30. Pronto per iniziare una nuova avventura calcistica.


Bye bye nanetto da giardino.


----------



## SoloMVB (9 Agosto 2021)

Vado controcorrente e dico: beati loro.


----------



## gabri65 (9 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Pedullà, Leo Messi è partito alla volta di Parigi. Sbarcherà in Francia intorno alle 13:30. Pronto per iniziare una nuova avventura calcistica.



Grazie Messi, per averci regalato l'ultima, grandissima, prodezza calcistica.

Ci hai fatto vedere che il calcio è uno sport vero, che unisce tutti e va ben oltre il tirare pedate ad un pallone.


----------



## admin (9 Agosto 2021)

Up


----------



## rossonero71 (9 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Pedullà, Leo Messi è partito alla volta di Parigi. Sbarcherà in Francia intorno alle 13:30. Pronto per iniziare una nuova avventura calcistica.


Non la vincono, non la vincono.

Giocano in 11 contro 11, certo con quelli bravi dovrebbe essere più facile ma si dimentica che qualsiasi squadra giochi contro il PSG ci metterà il 150%.


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Pedullà, Leo Messi è partito alla volta di Parigi. Sbarcherà in Francia intorno alle 13:30. Pronto per iniziare una nuova avventura calcistica.


ieri ha detto in lacrime che non aveva ancora deciso la prossima squadra, solo sentito qualcuno.
ha fatto in fretta a decidere.


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Pedullà, Leo Messi è partito alla volta di Parigi. Sbarcherà in Francia intorno alle 13:30. Pronto per iniziare una nuova avventura calcistica.


'Messi beaucoup' l'ha detta qualcuno?
Ok, la prenoto.


----------



## Mika (9 Agosto 2021)

Sembra che il il Comitato incaricato del Financial Fair Play ha deciso di non applicare alcuna sanzione economica al PSG fino al 2023 per aiutare il Qatar in quanto ospita la Coppa del Mondo 2022.

Mi confermate la notizia che ho letto in giro o il mio inglese scolastico è più scolastico di quello che pensavo?


----------



## Shmuk (9 Agosto 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> 'Messi beaucoup' l'ha detta qualcuno?
> Ok, la prenoto.



Bella lì. Comunque, una volta ritirato ha il post carriera assicurato come attore di telenovele nelle pampas.


----------



## ilPresidente (9 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Pedullà, Leo Messi è partito alla volta di Parigi. Sbarcherà in Francia intorno alle 13:30. Pronto per iniziare una nuova avventura calcistica.


Svernare o lottare per una maglia?


----------



## Buciadignho (9 Agosto 2021)

Mika ha scritto:


> Sembra che il il Comitato incaricato del Financial Fair Play ha deciso di non applicare alcuna sanzione economica al PSG fino al 2023 per aiutare il Qatar in quanto ospita la Coppa del Mondo 2022.
> 
> Mi confermate la notizia che ho letto in giro o il mio inglese scolastico è più scolastico di quello che pensavo?


Dove l'hai letta? Sui vari quotidiani Inglesi non ho trovato alcuna notiza del genere.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (9 Agosto 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ieri ha detto in lacrime che non aveva ancora deciso la prossima squadra, solo sentito qualcuno.
> ha fatto in fretta a decidere.


Infatti erano tutte boiate quelle che ha detto. E pure le lacrime son sembrate parecchio finte. Gli avranno messo della cipolla davanti alla faccia prima della conferenza.


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Pedullà, Leo Messi è partito alla volta di Parigi. Sbarcherà in Francia intorno alle 13:30. Pronto per iniziare una nuova avventura calcistica.


La sceneggiata delle lacrime degne di un grande attore...

Questo prende 100 milioni l'anno tra sponsor e ingaggi, avesse voluto fare l'UOMO giocava al minimo salariale un anno per lasciare che il Barca liberasse altri ingaggi...ma figuriamoci..

Umanamente davvero un uomo piccolo...Poi ci si lamenta dei gobbi, ma ci sono giocatori scesi in B pur di restare coi comapgni...questo a 33 anni con 6 palloni d'oro in tasca, miliardi di euro in banca e 400 trofei non ha potuto rinunciare ai soldi...fossi un tifoso del Barca brucerei la maglia

Aggiungo: almeno la dignità di affrontare una nuova sfida professionale accattivante, magari in una realtà dove portare al successo una squadra non vicnete....invece va a fare l'ennesimo pagliaccio nel circo parigino...magari non gli danno manco la 10 o la deve fregare ad un compagno...che pena..


----------



## Mika (9 Agosto 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Dove l'hai letta? Sui vari quotidiani Inglesi non ho trovato alcuna notiza del genere.


Lo hanno scritto in testate nazionali Canadesi, ora sta rimbalzando anche in Europa. La notizia è arrivata dagli Stati Uniti da testate online che si occupano di finanza.

Chiedevo conferma anche qui dentro  Lo stanno scrivendo anche in Francia.


----------



## Buciadignho (9 Agosto 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> La sceneggiata delle lacrime degne di un grande attore...
> 
> Questo prende 100 milioni l'anno tra sponsor e ingaggi, avesse voluto fare l'UOMO giocava al minimo salariale un anno per lasciare che il Barca liberasse altri ingaggi...ma figuriamoci..
> 
> Umanamente davvero un uomo piccolo...Poi ci si lamenta dei gobbi, ma ci sono giocatori scesi in B pur di restare coi comapgni...questo a 33 anni con 6 palloni d'oro in tasca, miliardi di euro in banca e 400 trofei non ha potuto rinunciare ai soldi...fossi un tifoso del Barca brucerei la maglia


Non poteva veramente giocare a meno del 50% del salario minimo per regolamento. Il barca avrebbe dovuto fare spazio salariale per Messi, svendendo molti giocatori, ma nelle sue condizioni nessuno vuole farle fare plusvalenze per quei giocatori. Questo solo per sfatare il mito che Messi sarebbe potuto restare. 

Poi io non credo veramente che Messi sarebbe voluto rimanere, credo che sia stato un divorzio consensuale e che abbiano condivisamente fatto fare la parte del cattivo a Tebas. La soluzione si sarebbe potuta e dovuta trovare 3 mesi fa se avessero voluto fare questo prolungamento. Il Barca non ne poteva più del salario di Messi, e Messi vuole andare a guadagnare di più ed a vincere.


----------



## Snake (9 Agosto 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> La sceneggiata delle lacrime degne di un grande attore...
> 
> Questo prende 100 milioni l'anno tra sponsor e ingaggi, avesse voluto fare l'UOMO giocava al minimo salariale un anno per lasciare che il Barca liberasse altri ingaggi...ma figuriamoci..
> 
> ...


continuo a non capire perchè parlate a vanvera senza sapere come stanno le cose, il limite imposto dalla liga come rapporto tra fatturato e ingaggi è del 70%, il barca senza Messi sta al 95%, se prendesse un mil non potrebbe comunque essere registrato.


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Agosto 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Non poteva veramente giocare a meno del 50% del salario minimo per regolamento. Il barca avrebbe dovuto fare spazio salariale per Messi, svendendo molti giocatori, ma nelle sue condizioni nessuno vuole farle fare plusvalenze per quei giocatori. Questo solo per sfatare il mito che Messi sarebbe potuto restare.
> 
> Poi io non credo veramente che Messi sarebbe voluto rimanere, credo che sia stato un divorzio consensuale e che abbiano condivisamente fatto fare la parte del cattivo a Tebas. La soluzione si sarebbe potuta e dovuta trovare 3 mesi fa se avessero voluto fare questo prolungamento. Il Barca non ne poteva più del salario di Messi, e Messi vuole andare a guadagnare di più ed a vincere.


Cioé messi non poteva giocare per meno di 25 milioni? In quale universo una regola impone che non possa prendere di meno?
Il contratto di Messi era un contratto nuovo perché il vecchio era scaduto..poteva fare contratto di un anno a 1000 euro al mese e vedere tra un anno se si era liberato posto...avrebbe mandato un grande segnale di sport..invece ha mandato una grande segnale di essere un pagliaccio


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Agosto 2021)

Snake ha scritto:


> continuo a non capire perchè parlate a vanvera senza sapere come stanno le cose, il limite imposto dalla liga come rapporto tra fatturato e ingaggi è del 70%, il barca senza Messi sta al 95%, se prendesse un mil non potrebbe comunque essere registrato.


fino ad un anno fa come facevano?non è che avevano il doppio del fatturato..

quindi adesso per scendere al 70 come fanno? cederanno qualcuno immagino..oppure non si iscrivono?


----------



## Buciadignho (9 Agosto 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Cioé messi non poteva giocare per meno di 25 milioni? In quale universo una regola impone che non possa prendere di meno?
> Il contratto di Messi era un contratto nuovo perché il vecchio era scaduto..poteva fare contratto di un anno a 1000 euro al mese e vedere tra un anno se si era liberato posto...avrebbe mandato un grande segnale di sport..invece ha mandato una grande segnale di essere un pagliaccio


L'anno scorso é arrivato il Covid, e come tutti i big club il Barca ha avuto un calo nettissimo degli introiti, portando appunto a quella famosa percentuale di ingaggi/fatturato oltre il 100%. L'anno scorso infatti non é che abbiano fatto chissà quale mercato...

La Liga impone che il rinnovo di contratto non puo' essere a meno del 50% del contratto precedente, ora dovranno imporre tagli ai salari e fare plusvalenze sui giocatori. Questo processo durerà molti anni.


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Agosto 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> L'anno scorso é arrivato il Covid, e come tutti i big club il Barca ha avuto un calo nettissimo degli introiti, portando appunto a quella famosa percentuale di ingaggi/fatturato oltre il 100%. L'anno scorso infatti non é che abbiano fatto chissà quale mercato...
> 
> La Liga impone che il rinnovo di contratto non puo' essere a meno del 50% del contratto precedente, ora dovranno imporre tagli ai salari e fare plusvalenze sui giocatori. Questo processo durerà molti anni.


Ma che razza di regole ridicole sono..quindi se io ho messi che firma a 28 anni un quinquennale da 50 netti e poi a 33 è un cadavere che non si regge in piedi (ipotesi) non posso rinnovarlo a meno di 25? Ma che fesseria è??


----------



## Le Grand Milan (9 Agosto 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> La sceneggiata delle lacrime degne di un grande attore...
> 
> Questo prende 100 milioni l'anno tra sponsor e ingaggi, avesse voluto fare l'UOMO giocava al minimo salariale un anno per lasciare che il Barca liberasse altri ingaggi...ma figuriamoci..
> 
> ...


Amen! 
La gente si dimentica del circo del sig Messi l'estate scorso dove fece di tutto per andare al City. Per carità, l'argentino è un fuoriclasse assoluto ma è un pesetero come pochi. Il Barca gli ha cambiato la vita accettando di pagare il costoso trattamento ormonale cioé senza l'accordo passato con Rexach, la sua altezza sarebbe uguale a quella di un altro genio Michel Petrucciani. 
Ogni santo giorno dovrebbe ringaziare il Barca, dai su.


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Agosto 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Infatti erano tutte boiate quelle che ha detto. E pure le lacrime son sembrate parecchio finte. Gli avranno messo della cipolla davanti alla faccia prima della conferenza.


si strappava i peli dal naso per provare a piangere ahahahahaha


----------



## Buciadignho (9 Agosto 2021)

Mika ha scritto:


> Lo hanno scritto in testate nazionali Canadesi, ora sta rimbalzando anche in Europa. La notizia è arrivata dagli Stati Uniti da testate online che si occupano di finanza.
> 
> Chiedevo conferma anche qui dentro  Lo stanno scrivendo anche in Francia.


Non riesco veramente a ritrovarla come l'hai scritta tu, mi dispiace . Si parla spesso di FFP, e di comegli avvocati "del" Barca stiano facendo di tutto per ostacolare l'ingaggio di Messi puntando appunto sul FFP. Nessuna menzione sul Qatar 2022 o sulla Uefa (non nella misura da te scritta).


----------



## Buciadignho (9 Agosto 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma che razza di regole ridicole sono..quindi se io ho messi che firma a 28 anni un quinquennale da 50 netti e poi a 33 è un cadavere che non si regge in piedi (ipotesi) non posso rinnovarlo a meno di 25? Ma che fesseria è??


Questo é... ho cercato molto su Internet per vedere se fosse effetivamente vera, non riuscivo a capacitarmi della logica della norma. Niente da fare, la regola c'é ed é quella. Sembra per evitare sfruttamento dei calciatori ahah


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Agosto 2021)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Amen!
> La gente si dimentica del circo del sig Messi l'estate scorso dove fece di tutto per andare al City. Per carità, l'argentino è un fuoriclasse assoluto ma è un pesetero come pochi. Il Barca gli ha cambiato la vita accettando di pagare il costoso trattamento ormonale cioé senza l'accordo passato con Rexach, la sua altezza sarebbe uguale a quella di un altro genio Michel Petrucciani.
> Ogni santo giorno dovrebbe ringaziare il Barca, dai su.


Qua se ne escono con regole varie che io non conosco..magari è così..ma mi pare davvero difficile il vincolo al rinnovo a non meno del 50%...in ogni caso la scelta del PSG fa pena..di una tristezza indescrivibile...

Il migliore del mondo che va a casa del nr 3 e del nr 4 per vincere la CL...almeno avesse preso un progetto in cui metterci il cuore...

Poteva andare a Napoli a fare l'erede di Maradona...avrebbe avuto stima infinita...così invece una roba da mercenario puro...


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Agosto 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Questo é... ho cercato molto su Internet per vedere se fosse effetivamente vera, non riuscivo a capacitarmi della logica della norma. Niente da fare, la regola c'é ed é quella. Sembra per evitare sfruttamento dei calciatori ahah


Roba da circo...in effetti lo vedo sfruttatissimo...vorrei venire sfruttato io così


----------



## Gas (9 Agosto 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ieri ha detto in lacrime che non aveva ancora deciso la prossima squadra, solo sentito qualcuno.
> ha fatto in fretta a decidere.


Io non capisco con quale faccia possano fare dichiarazioni del genere... Sì, certo, ci crediamo tutti che lasci il Barcellona senza avere un accordo con un'altra squadra...


----------



## Buciadignho (9 Agosto 2021)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Amen!
> La gente si dimentica del circo del sig Messi l'estate scorso dove fece di tutto per andare al City. Per carità, l'argentino è un fuoriclasse assoluto ma è un pesetero come pochi. Il Barca gli ha cambiato la vita accettando di pagare il costoso trattamento ormonale cioé senza l'accordo passato con Rexach, la sua altezza sarebbe uguale a quella di un altro genio Michel Petrucciani.
> Ogni santo giorno dovrebbe ringaziare il Barca, dai su.


Guarda che le spese di Messi per la cura ormonale erano coperte dalla mutua Argentina, detto dal dottore che ha seguito Messi al Barca. Messi é andato al Barca per scappare dalla crisi Argentina di inizio secolo, ed ogni squadra Europea gli avrebbe offerto un posto nelle giovanili, perché la palla la sapeva trattare benino.


----------



## Snake (9 Agosto 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> fino ad un anno fa come facevano?non è che avevano il doppio del fatturato..
> 
> quindi adesso per scendere al 70 come fanno? cederanno qualcuno immagino..oppure non si iscrivono?



non hai capito, non è che non si iscrivono al campionato, non possono registrare nuovi giocatori e messi essendo scaduto il contratto rientra tra questi. hanno chiesto a tutti i senatori del barca di spalmarsi l'ingaggio e provato a cedere griezmann proprio per rientrare nei parametri. 

questi danno 10 mil netti l'anno a sergi roberto non so se ci rendiamo conto della situazione


----------



## Le Grand Milan (9 Agosto 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Qua se ne escono con regole varie che io non conosco..magari è così..ma mi pare davvero difficile il vincolo al rinnovo a non meno del 50%...in ogni caso la scelta del PSG fa pena..di una tristezza indescrivibile...
> 
> Il migliore del mondo che va a casa del nr 3 e del nr 4 per vincere la CL...almeno avesse preso un progetto in cui metterci il cuore...
> 
> *Poteva andare a Napoli a fare l'erede di Maradona...avrebbe avuto stima infinita...così invece una roba da mercenario puro...*


Senti caro Milanforever, se accettava di prolungare prima del 30 giugno ad un cifra ragionevole , non c'era nessun problema. Ma lui e suo padre sono talmente attaccati ai soldi in un maniera ossessiva ( come il padre di Kaka che ogni anno bussava alla porta di Galliani ) che la parola riconoscenza non esiste nel loro vocabolario. Ed è per questo che nel mio olimpo calcistico Franco Baresi ha un posto altissimo.

Sono d''accordo con te sul Napoli ma poteva anche fare meglio cioé andare a giocare e finire la sua carriera con i Newells.


----------



## Shmuk (9 Agosto 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Roba da circo...in effetti lo vedo sfruttatissimo...vorrei venire sfruttato io così



Che se davvero la regola fosse quella, vorrei vedere se in un periodo di vacche magre come il presente, in Spagna, davanti una presa di posizione pubblica di Messi per restare a cifre umane e di favore, non avrebbero trovato un accomodamento... e se anche così non fosse stato sarebbe stato un tentativo da esperire a tutti i costi da parte di uno così "attaccato" e piangente, se non altro avrebbe fatto, allora sì, una bella figura.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (9 Agosto 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Guarda che le spese di Messi per la cura ormonale erano coperte dalla mutua Argentina, detto dal dottore che ha seguito Messi al Barca. Messi é andato al Barca per scappare dalla crisi Argentina di inizio secolo, ed ogni squadra Europea gli avrebbe offerto un posto nelle giovanili, perché la palla la sapeva trattare benino.


L'hanno coccolato l'hanno fatto crescere con amore e tutto questo non ha prezzo. Per me è in debito a vita col Barca. 
Quando sei in difficoltà e trovi qualcuno che ti aiuta te e la tua famiglia , non devi mai scordarlo tutto li. Poi non parrliamo di un sacrificio supremo, il ragazzo ha qualcosa come un milliardo in banca cioé...


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Agosto 2021)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Senti caro Milanforever, se accettava di prolungare prima del 30 giugno ad un cifra ragionevole , non c'era nessun problema. Ma lui e suo padre sono talmente attaccati ai soldi in un maniera ossessiva ( come il padre di Kaka che ogni anno bussava alla porta di Galliani ) che la parola riconoscenza non esiste nel loro vocabolario. Ed è per questo che nel mio olimpo calcistico Franco Baresi ha un posto altissimo.
> 
> Sono d''accordo con te sul Napoli ma poteva anche fare meglio cioé andare a giocare e finire la sua carriera con i Newells.


Avrei stimato qualunque scelta di sport..invece sta pagliacciata del dream team è oltre il ridicolo..uina roba da giocatore dismesso...
Peccato arrivi dal più grande, uno che in campo può ancora cambiare il destino di un club...ma lì per me troverà una realtà in cui perderà qualcosa..

Inoltre pensiero mio: poteva cimentarsi in un campionato più duro..va a giocare una roba che vale la serie B spagnola..ma dai...ok la CL..ma non esiste solo quella


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Agosto 2021)

Snake ha scritto:


> non hai capito, non è che non si iscrivono al campionato, non possono registrare nuovi giocatori e messi essendo scaduto il contratto rientra tra questi. hanno chiesto a tutti i senatori del barca di spalmarsi l'ingaggio e provato a cedere griezmann proprio per rientrare nei parametri.
> 
> questi danno 10 mil netti l'anno a sergi roberto non so se ci rendiamo conto della situazione


Comunque sotto sotto a me sta situazione piace perché smaschera quanto erano "finte" certe situazioni e quanto ingiuste..
dall'altro lato bello che si smascheri anche il volto di questi campioni che poi sotto sotto pensano solo ai soldi...

che schifo che è diventato lo sport..ormai la competizione pura è all'ultimo posto...

Messi che invece di provare a battere i migliori ci va a giocare insieme per vincere la CL...ma che sfida professionale è per uno del suo livello? Qua ormai è una caccia ai record fine a se stessa..penosi...


----------



## Buciadignho (9 Agosto 2021)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> L'hanno coccolato l'hanno fatto crescere con amore e tutto questo non ha prezzo. Per me è in debito a vita col Barca.
> Quando sei in difficoltà e trovi qualcuno che ti aiuta te e la tua famiglia , non devi mai scordarlo tutto li. Poi non parrliamo di un sacrificio supremo, il ragazzo ha qualcosa come un milliardo in banca cioé...


Si dimentica anche cosa ha rappresenato Messi per il Barca. Per anni hanno avuto il migliore giocatore del mondo, possibilmente di sempre. Commercialmente gli ha catapultati in una realtà completamente diversa, facendoli ad arrivare alla squadra più tifata del mondo con tutto cio che ne consegue, le sue maglie andavano a ruba (avevo letto che il solo Messi rappresentava il 30% del business). Poi non dimentichiamoci che il Barca ha perso la posizione di egemnia per meriti propri eh, acquisti strapagati che non hanno reso nulla, ingaggi multi milionari per chiunque facesse due palleggi e se proprio vogliamo dirla tutta é stato anche offeso in maniera non degna dal club che ha sempre rappresentato in maniera esemplare. Se il Barca avesse sfruttato questo mezzo miliardo di investimenti in cartellini meglio oggi non si troverebbe i questa situazione disastrosa, e Messi sarebbe ancora li. Ricordiamoci gli 8-2, le remontada e le offese via social.

La realtà non é sempre dalla parte della società, anche a me sarebbe piaciuto vedere Messi finire la carriera al Barca, la colpa é di entrambi.


----------



## Buciadignho (9 Agosto 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Comunque sotto sotto a me sta situazione piace perché smaschera quanto erano "finte" certe situazioni e quanto ingiuste..
> dall'altro lato bello che si smascheri anche il volto di questi campioni che poi sotto sotto pensano solo ai soldi...
> 
> che schifo che è diventato lo sport..ormai la competizione pura è all'ultimo posto...
> ...


Mi ricorda KD che passa da OKC a Golden State. L'anno prima viene rimontato in finale di Conference da 3-1 a 4-3, va nella squadra che lo ha battuto che ha i migliori giocatori e che ha triturato tutti i precedenti record dell'NBA. L'unica diferenza é che almeno KD non aveva mai vinto nulla prima e che andando a Golden State ha dovuto rinunciare ad un bel po' di soldi.


----------



## Snake (9 Agosto 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Comunque sotto sotto a me sta situazione piace perché smaschera quanto erano "finte" certe situazioni e quanto ingiuste..
> dall'altro lato bello che si smascheri anche il volto di questi campioni che poi sotto sotto pensano solo ai soldi...
> 
> che schifo che è diventato lo sport..ormai la competizione pura è all'ultimo posto...
> ...



a me non piace neanche un pò che vada al psg perchè la ligue 1 è un campionato di seconda fascia ma da quello che sembra non è che ci fossero alternative, il city l'avrebbe preso l'anno scorso. comunque non credo nemmeno che gliene freghi molto della champions se praticamente aveva deciso di restare al barca....parliamo in ogni caso di uno che ha una legacy fatta e finita e che tra due anni si ritira.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (9 Agosto 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Questo é... ho cercato molto su Internet per vedere se fosse effetivamente vera, non riuscivo a capacitarmi della logica della norma. Niente da fare, la regola c'é ed é quella. Sembra per evitare sfruttamento dei calciatori ahah


forse è una legge spagnola per non sfruttare i lavoratori in generale , almeno letta cosi avrebbe piu senso


----------



## Le Grand Milan (9 Agosto 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Si dimentica anche cosa ha rappresenato Messi per il Barca. Per anni hanno avuto il migliore giocatore del mondo, possibilmente di sempre. Commercialmente gli ha catapultati in una realtà completamente diversa, facendoli ad arrivare alla squadra più tifata del mondo con tutto cio che ne consegue, le sue maglie andavano a ruba (avevo letto che il solo Messi rappresentava il 30% del business). Poi non dimentichiamoci che il Barca ha perso la posizione di egemnia per meriti propri eh, acquisti strapagati che non hanno reso nulla, ingaggi multi milionari per chiunque facesse due palleggi e se proprio vogliamo dirla tutta é stato anche offeso in maniera non degna dal club che ha sempre rappresentato in maniera esemplare. Se il Barca avesse sfruttato questo mezzo miliardo di investimenti in cartellini meglio oggi non si troverebbe i questa situazione disastrosa, e Messi sarebbe ancora li. Ricordiamoci gli 8-2, le remontada e le offese via social.
> 
> La realtà non é sempre dalla parte della società, anche a me sarebbe piaciuto vedere Messi finire la carriera al Barca, la colpa é di entrambi.


Il tuo ragionamento ci sta tutto, non sono scemo cioé non si puo negare il contributo colossale di Messi alla causa blaugrana, ma è proprio per questa incredibile pagina di sport scritta col Barca che l'uscita doveva essere limpida "pulita". Ti ricordi dell'ultima di Zidane al Real, un omaggio da brividi. Qui il migliore di tutti se ne va alla chetichella per giocare contro Troyes Angers Clermont. Una delusione totale.


----------



## Snake (9 Agosto 2021)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Il tuo ragionamento ci sta tutto, non sono scemo cioé non si puo negare il contributo colossale di Messi alla causa blaugrana, ma è proprio per questa incredibile pagina di sport scritta col Barca che l'uscita doveva essere limpida "pulita". Ti ricordi dell'ultima di Zidane al Real, un omaggio da brividi. Qui il migliore di tutti se ne va alla chetichella per giocare contro Troyes Angers Clermont. Una delusione totale.


magari torna tra due anni


----------



## Buciadignho (9 Agosto 2021)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Il tuo ragionamento ci sta tutto, non sono scemo cioé non si puo negare il contributo colossale di Messi alla causa blaugrana, ma è proprio per questa incredibile pagina di sport scritta col Barca che l'uscita doveva essere limpida "pulita". Ti ricordi dell'ultima di Zidane al Real, un omaggio da brividi. Qui il migliore di tutti se ne va alla chetichella per giocare contro Troyes Angers Clermont. Una delusione totale.


Non c'é dubbio. Fa schifo che Messi vada a finire la sua carriera al PSG, indipendentemente da quanto vincerà e da quanto guadagnerà. Ennesima dimostrazione di come il calcio sia cambiato.

Poi per il Barca perdere Messi vorrà dire molto, sponsor ora non faranno più a gara per loro, magliette non più a ruba, competitività dimezzata (al netto dei numeri che offriva fino ad un mese fa) e mille altre cose. Insomma il bilancio sarà ancora peggiore. Se ne va il Barca dal Barca.

Poi ci mettiamo a sputare contro la società se Donnarumma o il turco se ne vanno via a zero, se c'é andato il giocatore più forte di sempre


----------



## Gas (9 Agosto 2021)

Snake ha scritto:


> continuo a non capire perchè parlate a vanvera senza sapere come stanno le cose, il limite imposto dalla liga come rapporto tra fatturato e ingaggi è del 70%, il barca senza Messi sta al 95%, se prendesse un mil non potrebbe comunque essere registrato.


Se prendesse un milione lo registrerebbero e non registrerebbero altri, ovviamente.
Piuttosto a spiegare l'impossibilità di tenerlo è la regola della riduzione massima del contratto del 50%, perché anche accettando la riduzione massima, dato che il Barca anche senza il suo stipendio è al 95% con limite a 70%, avrebbero dovuto smantellare mezza squadra solo per tenere lui.

Comunque mi chiedo... se sono al 95% senza Messi e devono stare al 70%, come faranno? Devono comunque vendere un sacco di giocatori o rinnovarli con forte riduzione.


----------



## Buciadignho (9 Agosto 2021)

Gas ha scritto:


> Se prendesse un milione lo registrerebbero e non registrerebbero altri, ovviamente.
> Piuttosto a spiegare l'impossibilità di tenerlo è la regola della riduzione massima del contratto del 50%, perché anche accettando la riduzione massima, dato che il Barca anche senza il suo stipendio è al 95% con limite a 70%, avrebbero dovuto smantellare mezza squadra solo per tenere lui.
> 
> Comunque mi chiedo... se sono al 95% senza Messi e devono stare al 70%, come faranno? Devono comunque vendere un sacco di giocatori o rinnovarli con forte riduzione.


Infatti tra poco cominceranno a il mercato in uscita. Cosi come il PSG, il Chelsea, lo United ed il Real. Se si fa attenzione si puo fare il colpaccio.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (9 Agosto 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Non c'é dubbio. Fa schifo che Messi vada a finire la sua carriera al PSG, indipendentemente da quanto vincerà e da quanto guadagnerà. Ennesima dimostrazione di come il calcio sia cambiato.
> 
> Poi per il Barca perdere Messi vorrà dire molto, sponsor ora non faranno più a gara per loro, magliette non più a ruba, competitività dimezzata (al netto dei numeri che offriva fino ad un mese fa) e mille altre cose. Insomma il bilancio sarà ancora peggiore. Se ne va il Barca dal Barca.
> 
> Poi ci mettiamo a sputare contro la società se Donnarumma o il turco se ne vanno via a zero, se c'é andato il giocatore più forte di sempre





Snake ha scritto:


> magari torna tra due anni


Ammetto tranquillamente che sono un po old school . Ma comunque guardero il psg per vederlo giocare sto infame ahahah perché calcisticamente è un mago


----------



## Snake (9 Agosto 2021)

comunque mi dicono dalla regia che sia ancora a barcellona, la notizia di messi in volo si è rivelata una bufala.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (9 Agosto 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Non c'é dubbio. Fa schifo che Messi vada a finire la sua carriera al PSG, indipendentemente da quanto vincerà e da quanto guadagnerà. Ennesima dimostrazione di come il calcio sia cambiato.
> 
> Poi per il Barca perdere Messi vorrà dire molto, sponsor ora non faranno più a gara per loro, magliette non più a ruba, competitività dimezzata (al netto dei numeri che offriva fino ad un mese fa) e mille altre cose. Insomma il bilancio sarà ancora peggiore. Se ne va il Barca dal Barca.
> 
> *Poi ci mettiamo a sputare contro la società se Donnarumma o il turco se ne vanno via a zero, se c'é andato il giocatore più forte di sempre*


Hai ragionissima. Comunque il calcio sta predendo un vicolo cieco cioé non è piu sostenibile di dare decine di millioni di commissioni. Del resto il Barca ha pagato caro questa politica con i vari Coutinho dembele... Dove c'è commissione non esiste ammortamento e sono molto contento del lavoro di Maldini Gazidis and co in questo ambito. Remember caro Bucia gli 8 millioni di polpetta per quel pippone di Rodrigo Ely , roba da manicomio!


----------



## tifosa asRoma (9 Agosto 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> L'anno scorso é arrivato il Covid, e come tutti i big club il Barca ha avuto un calo nettissimo degli introiti, portando appunto a quella famosa percentuale di ingaggi/fatturato oltre il 100%. L'anno scorso infatti non é che abbiano fatto chissà quale mercato...
> 
> La Liga impone che il rinnovo di contratto non puo' essere a meno del 50% del contratto precedente, ora dovranno imporre tagli ai salari e fare plusvalenze sui giocatori. Questo processo durerà molti anni.


Però dimentichi un particolare, non era un rinnovo di contratto, ma un contratto totalmente nuovo perché lui è svincolato


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Agosto 2021)

Snake ha scritto:


> a me non piace neanche un pò che vada al psg perchè la ligue 1 è un campionato di seconda fascia ma da quello che sembra non è che ci fossero alternative, il city l'avrebbe preso l'anno scorso. comunque non credo nemmeno che gliene freghi molto della champions se praticamente aveva deciso di restare al barca....parliamo in ogni caso di uno che ha una legacy fatta e finita e che tra due anni si ritira.


Appunto..la sua carriera parla per lui...non deve dimostrare altro se non a se stesso forse...poteva prendere una sfida nuova e magari vincerla..così cosa aggiunge, a parte altri zeri al suo conto in banca?

Decisione davvero mediocre..

Il PSG unico interessato a certe cifre...a ingaggi "umani" l'avrebbe preso chiunque, perfino noi


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Agosto 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Mi ricorda KD che passa da OKC a Golden State. L'anno prima viene rimontato in finale di Conference da 3-1 a 4-3, va nella squadra che lo ha battuto che ha i migliori giocatori e che ha triturato tutti i precedenti record dell'NBA. L'unica diferenza é che almeno KD non aveva mai vinto nulla prima e che andando a Golden State ha dovuto rinunciare ad un bel po' di soldi.


Esatto per KD c'era almeno la scusante di aver sempre giocato con mezze pippe e voler vincere (come LeBron nel passaggio agli Heat)

Qua parliamo di uno che ha record di ogni trofeo..ma anche vincesse un'altra CL o 2 cosa cambia? Varrebbe di più uno scudetto a Napoli o riportare noi al top e magari alla seconda stella...o vincere con la Roma o altre mille cose....andare al PSg la scelta più mediocre dal punto di vista sportivo


----------



## sacchino (9 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Pedullà, Leo Messi è partito alla volta di Parigi. Sbarcherà in Francia intorno alle 13:30. Pronto per iniziare una nuova avventura calcistica.


Ma chi l'avrebbe mai detto, PSG che scelta strana non me lo aspettavo proprio.


----------



## Buciadignho (9 Agosto 2021)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Però dimentichi un particolare, non era un rinnovo di contratto, ma un contratto totalmente nuovo perché lui è svincolato


Si, mi sono espresso male


----------



## Oronzo Cana (9 Agosto 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Non c'é dubbio. Fa schifo che Messi vada a finire la sua carriera al PSG, indipendentemente da quanto vincerà e da quanto guadagnerà. Ennesima dimostrazione di come il calcio sia cambiato.
> 
> Poi per il Barca perdere Messi vorrà dire molto, sponsor ora non faranno più a gara per loro, magliette non più a ruba, competitività dimezzata (al netto dei numeri che offriva fino ad un mese fa) e mille altre cose. Insomma il bilancio sarà ancora peggiore. Se ne va il Barca dal Barca.
> 
> Poi ci mettiamo a sputare contro la società se Donnarumma o il turco se ne vanno via a zero, se c'é andato il giocatore più forte di sempre


quando facevo le liste dei giocatori in scadenza per far vedere che non eravamo gli unici ad aver donnarumma e il turco in quella situazione, tutti che dicevano eh ma messi alla fine rinnovera  :


----------



## Walker (9 Agosto 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> La sceneggiata delle lacrime degne di un grande attore...
> 
> Questo prende 100 milioni l'anno tra sponsor e ingaggi, avesse voluto fare l'UOMO giocava al minimo salariale un anno per lasciare che il Barca liberasse altri ingaggi...ma figuriamoci..
> 
> ...


Quoto totalmente.
Ennesima pagliacciata del circo calcistico.
Sto pensando a cose brutte, meglio le tenga per me sennò mi bannano.


----------



## Lineker10 (9 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Pedullà, Leo Messi è partito alla volta di Parigi. Sbarcherà in Francia intorno alle 13:30. Pronto per iniziare una nuova avventura calcistica.


Due anni di contratto. Tempo di vincere la Champions e smantellare tutto il circo di Parigi.

Poi tornerà a chiudere la carriera al Barca.


----------



## Buciadignho (9 Agosto 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Esatto per KD c'era almeno la scusante di aver sempre giocato con mezze pippe e voler vincere (come LeBron nel passaggio agli Heat)
> 
> Qua parliamo di uno che ha record di ogni trofeo..ma anche vincesse un'altra CL o 2 cosa cambia?* Varrebbe di più uno scudetto a Napoli o riportare noi al top e magari alla seconda stella...o vincere con la Roma o altre mille cose....andare al PSg la scelta più mediocre dal punto di vista sportivo*


Ecco qui mi hai perso. Che poi leggendoti spesso mi era parso di capire che non sei uno che sogna ad occhi aperti. Cosa fa, viene al Milan per 8M netti? Al Napoli per 10M? Per fare cosa? Non essere neanche sicuro di vincere qualcosa? Per beneficenza? Perché a 10M Messi é solo un beneficio in tutti i sensi. 

Va bene essere ancora legati ad un calcio emozionale, pero' che Messi si divida lo stipendio in 5, vadi una squadretta (quello siamo noi e quelle che hai detto) é una cosa che non sarebbe successa neanche 30 anni fa. Non credo sia mai esistito un calciatore del genere, sarei sorpreso di essere smentito.


----------



## Buciadignho (9 Agosto 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Due anni di contratto. Tempo di vincere la Champions e smantellare tutto il circo di Parigi.
> 
> Poi tornerà a chiudere la carriera al Barca.


Sembri molto sicuro eh, io spero con tutto il cuore che tu abbia ragione. Ad oggi niente mi farebbe più pacere, ma lo ritengo un sogno irrealizzabile. Non posso pensare a tutta questa fatica solo per un mondiale.


----------



## Lineker10 (9 Agosto 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Sembri molto sicuro eh, io spero con tutto il cuore che tu abbia ragione. Ad oggi niente mi farebbe più pacere, ma lo ritengo un sogno irrealizzabile. Non posso pensare a tutta questa fatica solo per un mondiale.


Non ho alcun dubbio. Dopo i mondiali in Qatar la QSI di Al Khelaifi dismetterà ogni investimento nel calcio. Totalmente, smantellando tutto e portando il psg alla sostenibilità finanziaria prima di cederlo.

Anche per questo motivo stanno acquistando ultra trentenni con due anni di contratto come Messi e Ramos. 

Da giugno 2023 in poi venderanno tutti in giocatori, ma Mbappe potrebbero venderlo anche prima.


----------



## Buciadignho (9 Agosto 2021)

Beh devo dire che era poco ipotizzabile 

Resta il fatto che in questi anni giocatori migliori di Donnarumma e turco se ne sono andati via a 0, adirittura il migliore di sempre. Il calcio é diventato questo, e servirebbe una legge Bosman all'incontrario in qualche modo.

Il prossimo anno chi c'é? Mbappe, Haaland (anche a 75 é un furto), Pogba e molti altri. La ruota gira, noi ci siamo passati e ci ripasseremo. Il prossimo anno magari ci prendiamo un giocatore a scadenza

@Oronzo Canà (non riesco a quotare  )


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Agosto 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Ecco qui mi hai perso. Che poi leggendoti spesso mi era parso di capire che non sei uno che sogna ad occhi aperti. Cosa fa, viene al Milan per 8M netti? Al Napoli per 10M? Per fare cosa? Non essere neanche sicuro di vincere qualcosa? Per beneficenza? Perché a 10M Messi é solo un beneficio in tutti i sensi.
> 
> Va bene essere ancora legati ad un calcio emozionale, pero' che Messi si divida lo stipendio in 5, vadi una squadretta (quello siamo noi e quelle che hai detto) é una cosa che non sarebbe successa neanche 30 anni fa. Non credo sia mai esistito un calciatore del genere, sarei sorpreso di essere smentito.


Basta che pensi a Batistuta che ha fatto tutta la carriera a Firenze..una volta non c'era sta smania di record..

ripeto, non parliamo di uno che deve monetizzare qualcosa...sei Messi, hai sponsor che ti pagano 100 milioni l'anno, se metti una scoreggia su Instagram becchi 1 miliardo di like, cioé i soldi sono davvero l'ultima roba a cui uno così dovrebbe pensare...non è beneficienza..è una sfida professionale..la scelta del PSG fa pena..ci va solo per i soldi perché è una sfida sportiva inutile, se vinci è un obbligo data la rosa, se perdi fai una figura da pagliaccio...

è evidente che ha scelto la grana..e per uno che non sa neanche più dove metterli da quanti ne ha credo sia la scelta più miserabile che esista..


----------



## Buciadignho (9 Agosto 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Non ho alcun dubbio. Dopo i mondiali in Qatar la QSI di Al Khelaifi dismetterà ogni investimento nel calcio. Totalmente, smantellando tutto e portando il psg alla sostenibilità finanziaria prima di cederlo.
> 
> Anche per questo motivo stanno acquistando ultra trentenni con due anni di contratto come Messi e Ramos.
> 
> Da giugno 2023 in poi venderanno tutti in giocatori, ma Mbappe potrebbero venderlo anche prima.


Non lo so, hai visto gli sponsor che si stanno facendo battaglia? Solo collaborazioni porteranno 7M come minimo dicono, hanno il gran giocattolo in mano. Contratto per 10 anni con Jordan da 90M a stagione circa etcc... , e da contratto obbligati ad investire.

Perché costruire nuovi centri di allenamento? Costruire una catena di osservatori importante? Investire sul settore giovanile massiciamente? Non c'é dubbio che vogliano il tutto per tutto ora, prima del modiale, e che molto probabilmente caleranno gli investimenti dopo il mondiale. Pero' smantellare e vendere non avrebbe senso, nessuno che voglia guadagnarci con il calcio accetterebbe di comprare il PSG tra 3-4 anni anche smantellando.


----------



## Lineker10 (9 Agosto 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Non lo so, hai visto gli sponsor che si stanno facendo battaglia? Solo collaborazioni porteranno 7M come minimo dicono, hanno il gran giocattolo in mano. Contratto per 10 anni con Jordan da 90M a stagione circa etcc... , e da contratto obbligati ad investire.
> 
> Perché costruire nuovi centri di allenamento? Costruire una catena di osservatori importante? Investire sul settore giovanile massiciamente? Non c'é dubbio che vogliano il tutto per tutto ora, prima del modiale, e che molto probabilmente caleranno gli investimenti dopo il mondiale. Pero' smantellare e vendere non avrebbe senso, nessuno che voglia guadagnarci con il calcio accetterebbe di comprare il PSG tra 3-4 anni anche smantellando.


Se togli quanto versa ogni anno la QSI vedi cosa rimane del psg. Quelli saranno i ricavi che avranno dopo i mondiali e quella sarà la dimensione del psg.


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Agosto 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Se togli quanto versa ogni anno la QSI vedi cosa rimane del psg. Quelli saranno i ricavi che avranno dopo i mondiali e quella sarà la dimensione del psg.


Però occhio che sono entrati nel PSG ormai da 12 anni non ieri..


----------



## Lineker10 (9 Agosto 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Però occhio che sono entrati nel PSG ormai da 12 anni non ieri..


Il tempo di organizzare i mondiali


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (9 Agosto 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Basta che pensi a Batistuta che ha fatto tutta la carriera a Firenze..una volta non c'era sta smania di record..
> 
> ripeto, non parliamo di uno che deve monetizzare qualcosa...sei Messi, hai sponsor che ti pagano 100 milioni l'anno, se metti una scoreggia su Instagram becchi 1 miliardo di like, cioé i soldi sono davvero l'ultima roba a cui uno così dovrebbe pensare...non è beneficienza..è una sfida professionale..la scelta del PSG fa pena..ci va solo per i soldi perché è una sfida sportiva inutile, se vinci è un obbligo data la rosa, se perdi fai una figura da pagliaccio...
> 
> è evidente che ha scelto la grana..e per uno che non sa neanche più dove metterli da quanti ne ha credo sia la scelta più miserabile che esista..


Batistuta ha vinto lo scudo con la Roma, poi è andato all'Inter e alla fine ha chiuso la carriera in Qatar. Diciamo che come esempio Totti è più calzante


----------



## rossonero71 (9 Agosto 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> La sceneggiata delle lacrime degne di un grande attore...
> 
> Questo prende 100 milioni l'anno tra sponsor e ingaggi, avesse voluto fare l'UOMO giocava al minimo salariale un anno per lasciare che il Barca liberasse altri ingaggi...ma figuriamoci..
> 
> ...


Magari ha chiesto alla Fornero come si fa.


----------



## mandraghe (9 Agosto 2021)

Comunque non è solo Messi ad essere mercenario. Ramos ha rifiutato il rinnovo al ribasso del Real, Ronaldo potesse scapperebbe dalla Juve ma non trova nessuno che gli dia 30 mln netti, Alaba ha sputato sul Bayern ed è andato a prendere di più al Real, Lukaku, re di Milano, per sempre all'Inter e poi appena il Chelsea gli ha fatto la proposta ha sbavato ed è scappato, per tacere dell'infame che è andato al Psg. 

Quindi le scene di tifosi del Barça disperati perché Messi va via mi sembrano davvero ridicole. Figurati cosa gliene importa a questi dei tifosi.


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Agosto 2021)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Batistuta ha vinto lo scudo con la Roma, poi è andato all'Inter e alla fine ha chiuso la carriera in Qatar. Diciamo che come esempio Totti è più calzante


Batigol ha dato tutti i suoi anni migliori alla Fiorentina...ogni anno era cercato da tutti i top team e non si è mai mosso fino a quando a 31 anni, e con la fiorentina ormai dismessa, ha scelto la Roma per vincere almeno 1 scudetto..
Sinceramente è uno degli esempi di fedeltà più assoluti perché parliamo di un top 5 mondo che passa praticamente tutta la carriera in provincia..


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Agosto 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Il tempo di organizzare i mondiali


Mi pare strano..in tutta onestà, i mondiali li hanno "comprati"..cosa gli serve la vetrina del PSG? sono un evento che si pubblicizza da solo...

Io credo vogliano solo giocare coi loro soldi, come Abramovich o come faceva Moratti, solo che ne hanno di più


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Agosto 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Mi pare strano..in tutta onestà, i mondiali li hanno "comprati"..cosa gli serve la vetrina del PSG? sono un evento che si pubblicizza da solo...
> 
> Io credo vogliano solo giocare coi loro soldi, come Abramovich o come faceva Moratti, solo che ne hanno di più


Chi 'compra' il calcio compra storia, abitudini, costumi e anche cuore di un popolo.
Dietro gli investimenti fatti per il psg ci sono motivi ben più profondi della visibilità e di un mondiale.
Mio personale parere, ovviamente.
Non ho certezze di quel che scrivo.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (10 Agosto 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Comunque non è solo Messi ad essere mercenario. Ramos ha rifiutato il rinnovo al ribasso del Real, Ronaldo potesse scapperebbe dalla Juve ma non trova nessuno che gli dia 30 mln netti, Alaba ha sputato sul Bayern ed è andato a prendere di più al Real, Lukaku, re di Milano, per sempre all'Inter e poi appena il Chelsea gli ha fatto la proposta ha sbavato ed è scappato, per tacere dell'infame che è andato al Psg.
> 
> Quindi le scene di tifosi del Barça disperati perché Messi va via mi sembrano davvero ridicole. Figurati cosa gliene importa a questi dei tifosi.


Non so se sei mai stato al Nou Camp e a Barcellona.
Messi a Barcellona è come Totti a Roma, forse anche di più.

Se vai al museo del Barca vedi che la storia del Barcellona è al 70% la storia di Messi, che Messi è ovunque.

Non ci credo che a Messi non freghi nulla dei tifosi e penso che il legame che ha con i catalani non potrà mai ricrearlo a Parigi.

Detto ciò, questi giocatori sono aziende e non sempre le aziende possono decidere in base ai legami sentimentali.
Purtroppo in questa fase storica, anche causa Covid, Messi è troppo grande per il Barca.


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Agosto 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Non so se sei mai stato al Nou Camp e a Barcellona.
> Messi a Barcellona è come Totti a Roma, forse anche di più.
> 
> Se vai al museo del Barca vedi che la storia del Barcellona è al 70% la storia di Messi, che Messi è ovunque.
> ...


Il barcellona come lo vediamo ora e lo abbiamo visto in questi anni nasce grazie al mio avatar.
Messi è stato il secondo profeta ma la rivoluzione l'ha dettata johan.


----------



## Buciadignho (10 Agosto 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Il barcellona come lo vediamo ora e lo abbiamo visto in questi anni nasce grazie al mio avatar.
> Messi è stato il secondo profeta ma la rivoluzione l'ha dettata johan.


Ne sono certo anche io. Se la Roma avesse avuto Cruyff, oggi molto probabilmente la Roma avrebbe in bacheca 2-3 CL.


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Agosto 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Ne sono certo anche io. Se la Roma avesse avuto Cruyff, oggi molto probabilmente la Roma avrebbe in bacheca 2-3 CL.


La rivoluzione che cruyff ha portato al barca è stata clamorosa. Ha insegnato uno stile e segnato una via.
Credo che possa esser paragonata al lavoro di sacchi al milan se non addirittura superiore.
La cantera del barca, il tiki taka di guardiola nascono grazie al profeta olandese.


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Agosto 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Chi 'compra' il calcio compra storia, abitudini, costumi e anche cuore di un popolo.
> Dietro gli investimenti fatti per il psg ci sono motivi ben più profondi della visibilità e di un mondiale.
> Mio personale parere, ovviamente.
> Non ho certezze di quel che scrivo.


Io ci vedo dietrologie o chissà che logiche..allo sceicco piace il calcio, vuole primeggiare per mostrare il suo "potere" e ha i soldi per comprarsi tutti..quindi lo fa...easy


----------



## Lineker10 (10 Agosto 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Mi pare strano..in tutta onestà, i mondiali li hanno "comprati"..cosa gli serve la vetrina del PSG? sono un evento che si pubblicizza da solo...
> 
> Io credo vogliano solo giocare coi loro soldi, come Abramovich o come faceva Moratti, solo che ne hanno di più


Il psg è servito per poter occupare i ruoli chiave nella politica del calcio. Senza il psg, secondo te, ci sarebbero stati i mondiali in Qatar?

Per il resto al khelaifi non è Moratti. I soldi non sono privati, ma del Qatar. Cosa molto diversa. Moratti poteva giocare coi suoi soldi, al khelaifi ha una popolazione da soddisfare o finisce come tanti altri prima di lui nei paesi arabi. 

Chissà vedremo. Per me sta facendo all in prima di uscire dal calcio.


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Agosto 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Io ci vedo dietrologie o chissà che logiche..allo sceicco piace il calcio, vuole primeggiare per mostrare il suo "potere" e ha i soldi per comprarsi tutti..quindi lo fa...easy


La francia è per eccellenza la realtà multietnica .
Dici è un caso che hanno voluto il psg anzichè il milan?


----------



## Buciadignho (10 Agosto 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> La rivoluzione che cruyff ha portato al barca è stata clamorosa. Ha insegnato uno stile e segnato una via.
> Credo che possa esser paragonata al lavoro di sacchi al milan se non addirittura superiore.
> La cantera del barca, il tiki taka di guardiola nascono grazie al profeta olandese.


Il problema al Milan, è che una volta andato via Sacchi, sono andati via anche i suoi dettami. Cruyff è diventato un modo di vivere invece al Barca.


----------



## Buciadignho (10 Agosto 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> La francia è per eccellenza la realtà multietnica .
> Dici è un caso che hanno voluto il psg anzichè il milan?


Pagare 30M d’investimento iniziale basta? No perché Berlusconi chiedeva 1 miliardo.


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Agosto 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Il problema al Milan, è che una volta andato via Sacchi, sono andati via anche i suoi dettami. Cruyff è diventato un modo di vivere invece al Barca.


Perchè cruyff ha segnato la via sul settore giovanile.
I frutti ci hanno messo di più a maturare ma sono arrivati.
E' anche vero che la svolta però è arrivata con l'arrivo di messi..... mica uno qualsiasi.
Hai comunque capito cosa intendo.

La creatura di sacchi era come la gioventù ma poi è subentrata la fase della maturità che identifico con l'arrivo di capello.
Affinchè il ciclo sacchi durasse avremmo dovuto fare una rivoluzione interna ma la proprietà ha ben pensato di mandare via il messia e passare alla fase adulta del gioco, la fase capello ,appunto.
I grandi cicli sono come le fasi della vità : gioventù, maturità, senilità.


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Agosto 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> La francia è per eccellenza la realtà multietnica .
> Dici è un caso che hanno voluto il psg anzichè il milan?


Hanno scelto la realtà che portavi via a minor prezzo..il nano chiedeva 1 miliardo, il PSG lo hanno preso con cosa, 300 milioni?..E alla fine sei comunque il club della città più famosa del mondo quindi l'appeal si crea facilmente


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (10 Agosto 2021)

se non vincono la Champions quest'anno verranno presi per i fondelli per sempre. Mbappè - Neymar - Messi - DiMaria in attacco. Dai, illegale.


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Agosto 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> *Il psg è servito per poter occupare i ruoli chiave nella politica del calcio. Senza il psg, secondo te, ci sarebbero stati i mondiali in Qatar?*


Credo che con la "lubrificazione" che c'è stata glieli avrebbero assegnati lo stesso...


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Agosto 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Hanno scelto la realtà che portavi via a minor prezzo..il nano chiedeva 1 miliardo, il PSG lo hanno preso con cosa, 300 milioni?..E alla fine sei comunque il club della città più famosa del mondo quindi l'appeal si crea facilmente


1 miliardo per loro sono noccioline.


----------



## willcoyote85 (10 Agosto 2021)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> Che se davvero la regola fosse quella, vorrei vedere se in un periodo di vacche magre come il presente, in Spagna, davanti una presa di posizione pubblica di Messi per restare a cifre umane e di favore, non avrebbero trovato un accomodamento... e se anche così non fosse stato sarebbe stato un tentativo da esperire a tutti i costi da parte di uno così "attaccato" e piangente, se non altro avrebbe fatto, allora sì, una bella figura.


mi sembra strana sta regola. e poi lui è scaduto, non sta rinnovando. è al pari di uno di 16 anni che firma il suo 1o contratto.


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Agosto 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> 1 miliardo per loro sono noccioline.


e 300 milioni sono meno ancora..coi 700 di differenza ci hanno preso Neymar e Mbappe e altri 2-3 campioni..chiamali scemi..


----------



## Le Grand Milan (10 Agosto 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Mi pare strano..in tutta onestà, i mondiali li hanno "comprati"..cosa gli serve la vetrina del PSG? sono un evento che si pubblicizza da solo...
> 
> Io credo vogliano solo giocare coi loro soldi, come Abramovich o come faceva Moratti, solo che ne hanno di più


Assolutamente vero, si chiama anche soft power


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Agosto 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> e 300 milioni sono meno ancora..coi 700 di differenza ci hanno preso Neymar e Mbappe e altri 2-3 campioni..chiamali scemi..


Ne fai una questione economica che io francamente non condivido.
Credo dietro ci siano motivazioni politiche , sociali, religiose ben più profonde.
Questa è gente che sta comprando le nostre passioni e ha deciso di farlo a parigi....
Città multietnica per eccellenza.


----------



## willcoyote85 (10 Agosto 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Non ho alcun dubbio. Dopo i mondiali in Qatar la QSI di Al Khelaifi dismetterà ogni investimento nel calcio. Totalmente, smantellando tutto e portando il psg alla sostenibilità finanziaria prima di cederlo.
> 
> Anche per questo motivo stanno acquistando ultra trentenni con due anni di contratto come Messi e Ramos.
> 
> Da giugno 2023 in poi venderanno tutti in giocatori, ma Mbappe potrebbero venderlo anche prima.


non dico che non sarà così, ma han preso anche altri più giovani. 
donnarumma per esempio.


----------



## rossonero71 (10 Agosto 2021)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> se non vincono la Champions quest'anno verranno presi per i fondelli per sempre. Mbappè - Neymar - Messi - DiMaria in attacco. Dai, illegale.


Si gioca 11 contro 11.

Certo che giocare con Messi - Neymar e Mappe dovrebbe essere un vantaggio, ma non è cosi certo.

Chi incontrerà il PSG metterà il 150% di impegno, i parigini non avranno vita facile.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (10 Agosto 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Il barcellona come lo vediamo ora e lo abbiamo visto in questi anni nasce grazie al mio avatar.
> Messi è stato il secondo profeta ma la rivoluzione l'ha dettata johan.


Puoi anche aver ragione, ma se fai un giro al Museo del Barca quello che dico é evidente.

Nelle teche dei trofei (comprese le teche dei palloni d’oro), vedi due o tre cose sparpagliate pre-Messi e trofei di una squadra epocale dopo-Messi.


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Agosto 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Puoi anche aver ragione, ma se fai un giro al Museo del Barca quello che dico é evidente.
> 
> Nelle teche dei trofei (comprese le teche dei palloni d’oro), vedi due o tre cose sparpagliate pre-Messi e trofei di una squadra epocale dopo-Messi.


Non lo metto in discussione, assolutamente.
Il barca deve tutto a messi ma messi ha trovato la sua terra promessa in quel contesto pensato da crujff.


----------

